# Rescued mice need new homes



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

We have recently got 6 mice into our rescue, mum and 5 babys.

4 babys are male and will be rehomed together, Could you offer these brown and white fancy mice, loving homes?

Mum and the unknown will stay here for the time being

Babys will be ready to go to new homes in two weeks, please if you are serious about keeping mice, let me know and we can arrange a visit.


----------



## merlyn26 (Feb 4, 2010)

where abouts are you???


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

If your any where near plymouth im defo interested


----------



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry i always forget to put location! We are in s****horpe lincolnshire, unfortunaty around 4 hours from plymouth


----------



## merlyn26 (Feb 4, 2010)

shame - i am in devon too!


----------



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

aww  thanks anyway


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww Shame  

i dont drive either  Hope you find a home for them soon.x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Popcornparadise said:


> Sorry i always forget to put location! We are in s****horpe lincolnshire, unfortunaty around 4 hours from plymouth


ohhhhhhhhhhhh linconshire im in notts not to far MWHAAA mum ... damn she said no lol


----------



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

awww thats a shame


----------



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

4 boys are still looking for a forever home, in 2 pairs.


----------

